# نمذجة ومحاكاة : شرح فيديو لبرنامج Crocodile Technology 3D لتصميم الدوائر الالكترونية



## Eng.A.S.M (13 مارس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






برنامج
Crocodile Technology 3D
هو احد برامج تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية
اضافة الى انه يمنحك القدرة على استعراض مكونات الدائرة بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد وتشغيلها قبل تنفيذها على ارض الواقع ..*​ 
*وهو اول البرامج المشروحة في مادة النمذجة والمحاكاة*


*قمت بعمل شرح فيديو يوضح مقدمة عن البرنامج ومثال تصميم دائرة
سأتبعه بجزء ثاني يشرح ترتيب الدائرة وتشغيلها وما الى ذلك من امور

*

*لتحميل الشروحات
المقدمة والتعريف بالادوات
المثال
*

*لتشغيل الشروحات استخدم اي متصفح او برنامج ميديا بلاير كلاسيك
او اي مشغل فلاش*



*الشرح حيكون اله جزء تالت استكمال للمثال ، بس الوقت تأخر شوي
ححاول انزله بكرا ..*

*اي استفسار انا جاهز*

*والبرنامج مهم جدا مش بس لطلبة مادة النمذجة والمحاكاة لا لكل الطلاب
وبندم اني ما كنت بعرفه من مستوى اول
بمعنى بيعطيك امكانيات رهيبة ، وكأنك في مختبر بتجرب في الدوائر ..
*

​ 
*استكمال الدرس السابق ، واكمال المثال 
ما يحتويه الدرس 
ترتيب الدائرة 
تجربتها 
رسم مخطط فرق الجهد للمدخل والمخرج وتتبع التغيير فيهما 
استخدام الملتميتر في قياس فرق الجهد 
شرح بعض الادوات *​ 
*لتفادي مشكلة برنامج التشغيل الخاص بالشرح
قمت بدمج ذاتي لمشغل exe لملف الشرح
مع امكانية التحكم فيه من ناحية التقديم والتأخير وعرض مليء الشاشة وغيرها من الامور
الشرح به بعض الاخطاء اللفظية ، نظراً لانه شرح مباشر*

*لتحميل الشرح
اضغط هنا*

*ستجد بعد التحميل ملف مضغوط بصيغة rar
بعد فك الضغط عنه سينتج لك ملف exe
كل ما عليك هو الضغط عليه وسيبدأ الشرح لا حاجة لبرامج تشغيل او فتح باستخدام*

*اتمنى لكم دوما المتعة والفائدة
اي استفسارات او اقتراحات لتطوير الشروحات
يرجى ارفاقها في هذا الموضوع
سلامي
*

* Eng.A.S.M*​


----------



## عباس حسين أحمد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

لايتم تنزيل الشروحات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صفحة الداونلود اي الرابط غير صحيحة


----------



## WOLFpro (10 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط تحميل البرنامج عير صحيح


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (18 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيك عنا الخير

البرنامج عندي و رح أتعلم عليه أكثر


----------



## m.jabbour (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج ويا ريت شرح كيفية تحديد نوع الترانزستور في دارة البرنامج

مثلا عملت دارة وماض ضوئي وحددت قيم جميع العناصر بأستثناء الترانزستور ac126 لم أعرف طريقة تغييره أرجو المساعدة لتعم الفائدة​


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جارى تنزيل الشرح وشكرا


----------



## khaledaltabib (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراَ​


----------



## {احمدعلى} (25 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## spyboy2006 (25 أغسطس 2012)

طيب إيه الفرق بينه و بين Proteus ؟؟


----------

